

$230M Still Can't Buy a Startup Original Design? - allanjenn
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3039119/fast-feed/230-million-still-cant-buy-a-startup-original-design?utm_source=mailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=codesign-daily&position=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=11262014

======
thejoker95
It boggles my mind that there are multiple multimillion dollar startups who
provide nothing more than what PGP delivered in the early 90s. GPG is free.
The fact that they are arguing over the originality of the website's wallpaper
is just surreal.

------
softdev12
While these two patterns appear to be quite similar, I wouldn't think there is
anything wrong here - from a copyright/IP view. Design seems to be something
that is fluid and shouldn't be held to the same standards as a molecular drug
patent. As long as the branding isn't infringed, it seems okay. How many login
patterns today are almost identical?

------
allanjenn
The argument here is why would you want to look so similar to your competitor
when you have plenty of money to set yourself apart.

